# Scanning 35mm negatives at home



## PJL (Aug 15, 2010)

For those of you who do it, what scanner are you using and what do you think of it?  I shoot both color and B&W, and I'm getting to the point where picking up a scanner would be more economical than getting CDs when I develop.  Thanks.


----------



## Orrin (Aug 15, 2010)

PJL said:


> For those of you who do it, what scanner are you using and what do you think of it?  I shoot both color and B&W, and I'm getting to the point where picking up a scanner would be more economical than getting CDs when I develop.  Thanks.



I needed a printer that would make good quality 8x10 glossy (both BW & Color), so I
purchased a Canon MP990. It has a flm scanner built into the top of it that produces
very good scans.

Canon Pixma MP990 review


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a plustek OpticFilm 7300 that I've been happy with.  35mm only, negative or slide.  I guess I've had it for about 3 years now (?), so far, no problems.

Newegg.com - Plustek OpticFilm 7300 A17-BBM31-C 48bit CCD Single Pass 7200 x 7200 dpi Hardware Resolution Scanner

There's a newer model out now (7600) for about $100 more.  I haven't used that though.  It does have IR dust & scratch removal though, the 7300 doesn't.


----------



## usayit (Aug 15, 2010)

V700.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/62119-epson-v700-experiences.html


----------



## JohnMF (Aug 15, 2010)

i've been using a canon 8800f. It can scan 35mm and 120mm, and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't scan much 35mm any more...I'm still limping along with a Minolta ScanDual...


----------



## supraman215 (Aug 15, 2010)

I had an epson 750m. it allows wet mount if you want to get real fancy.


----------



## AbelR74 (Aug 15, 2010)

I use the Nikon Coolscan V ED and am quite please with its performance; makes a 70Mb tiff of one image with excellent resolution.


----------



## djacobox372 (Aug 16, 2010)

V700 is good for quanity, since you can scan 24 negatives at a time.  Hand fed 35mm film scanners typically hold the film flatter and hence produce slightly better results, but are SLOW to use.


----------



## namtot (Aug 16, 2010)

i am in the same boat as the original poster, i know alot of the flat bed scanners do great with MF but not so great with 35mm, after much research i decided to go with the canon pixma mp990, i cant wait to get it, should be here in two days. ive heard it scans 35mm well and on top of that its an awesome printer, all for $140.


----------



## Rob_W (Aug 16, 2010)

Erm, well; sorry to be the pauper here but i've been able to try a couple of 
slide scanners and found them good but very slow. I really didnt want to 
spend a fortune on a scanner and forever copying the slides/negs.

I bought an old Tokina Video Slide Copier for £8 off fleabay and it was one of 
the best things i got. It screws onto the filter ring and its like shedding peas.

Push a slide into the end of it and click, its done, i did around a 100 in just
over an hour, try that with the average scanner. The quality is fine for what
i need... This was taken about 25 years ago on 400 film...


----------



## Dwig (Aug 16, 2010)

usayit said:


> V700.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/62119-epson-v700-experiences.html



My needs go beyond just 35mm. I scan many old roll and sheet film negs in my collection of old family images in addition to my earlier film work that included 120 and 4x6. My choice has also been the EPSON v700. I'm very pleased with the results it delivers.


----------



## epatsellis (Aug 21, 2010)

I use a number of scanners, for 35mm film, a Polaroid SprintScan 4000, worth every bit of the $100 it cost me. Film grain becomes the limiting factor in scanning.

For larger negatives that are under 4x5, as well as 35mm slides, I use my Kodak SLR/n on a Beseler Dual Mode Slide Duplicator. Quick, easy post, as I have a few actions set up in Photoshop to handle neg/pos conversion and basic level issues. Great for prints up to around 10x15 or so.

For 4x5 and up, I use either a Umax Powerlook III or a Linotype Opal Ultra, depending on what the final resolution requirements are. 

Software in all scanner cases in Vuesoft, though I have Silverfast and LinoColor for the Lino, the Vuescan software has a much more streamlined workflow. 

An example of a 35mm negative, scanned at 4000 ppi, below:



1_6 by epatsellis, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm using the Canon 8800f for MF and 35mm, and it works well for me - no complaints at all, actually. The Epson V700 (or the newer V750) looks like it'd be even better though, if you can afford it.


----------

